# St Louis MO game seeking players



## sashowal (Jun 17, 2002)

We have a small group in St Louis Mo that is starting a 3rd Ed. D&D game, and we are seeking more players.  Current players are available saturday and sunday and are interested in balanced role-playing heavy game (i.e., min/maxing bonusmongers are not what we are seeking).  If you are interested, please respond! 

PS:  Not that this is particularly relevant to a d20 board, but if you are a fan of Shadowrun, we are considering starting a SR game up too on the side.


----------



## Howler (Jun 25, 2002)

Hello whats this? I may be interested... email me.


----------



## Considered Harmful (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been out of gaming for a while, but I'd like to get back in. If you're still looking for STL-area players, I'd love to hear more about your group, either here or by e-mail.


----------



## draco76 (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm looking for a game myself haven't played in awile looking to get back in.
Haven't played anything but 1st, but I have some 3rd, d20 stuff...


----------

